# who have you been listening too lately?



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

The smashing pumpkins: The Best of








Cradle of filth: Midian








Stevie Wonder: The Best of


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

the new westside connection


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Chicago


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

a perfect circle


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

The live Zep DVD


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

murphy lee's CD
and whatever song is on the radio.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

PABLO FRANCISCO!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the coral (very doors like and good with it)
tom hingley (lead singer of the inspiral carpets and met him last week as a friends band were supporting him and will be seeing the band soon).
dixon


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

audioslave


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Beloved- _"Failure On"_
Living Sacrifice- _"The Hammering Process"_
Norma Jean- _"Bless the Martyr, Kiss the Child"_
Linkin Park- _"Hybrid Theory"_
P.O.D.- _"Payable On Death"_


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rage against the machine


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

A Perfect Circle, Alkaline Trio, Disturbed, Godsmack, oldies, blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

godsmack-greed
cold-suffocate
linkin park-faint
shinedown-.45
audioslave-i am the highway


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Bon Jovi
Britney Spears
No Doubt


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

These bands have recently released new CDs that are really good

A Perfect Circle
Rancid
The Strokes


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Einsturzende Neubauten "Supporter album"
Death in june "Kapo" "Brown book"
Throbbing gristle "Heathen earth" "3rd annual report"
Kraftwerk "man-machine"
Psychic Tv "live in berlin disc 1"

couple old faves being played regularly this week


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

caazi said:


> A Perfect Circle, Alkaline Trio, Disturbed, Godsmack, oldies, blah blah blah blah blah.


 alkaline trio rules
i have been listening to spitalfield lately


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow not alot of hip hop rap and rnb people here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> wow not alot of hip hop rap and rnb people here


 Im right here


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

g-g-g-g-g-g-G-U-NIT


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Reverend Horton Heat
Nekromantix
The Wrecking Machine
Camote Chunks

and Josie & The Pussycats


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

The Sound's
Steppenwolf


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

i see few of A perfecet circle fans here. cool!

Zeplin also rule.

Who here likes tool? myself, they're one of my favs.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I mostly listen to Rap but I've been listening to punk and NYHC. Like:

Punk: Pennywise, Rancid,NOFX

NYHC: Sick of it All, H20, Madball


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

The Doors.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, the new york style of hardcore music intertwines rap, punk and metallic influences. It breaks down barriers of different types of core music.

As far as I've learned, *Agnostic Front* is the one who opened the gates.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> The Doors.


 very obvious.























My band had our version of Riders In The Storm.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Finch

Thrice


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

camotekid said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > The Doors.
> ...


 cool. :smile:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I liked the portrayal of Val Kilmer as Jim in the movie. And there were also real footages. I think Jim is a punk for himself. He really pushes that rock is dead in his heyday. And you can see a moshpit in his shows. And for the most part of the movie, I like while he's recording, a lady is giving him a pipe clean!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

That movie is crap.









-Jim met Pam at The London Fog while they were the resident band, not on the beach.

-Jim did not quit UCLA Film School, (but Oliver Stone did







!) he graduated with his degree.

-Joel Brodsky took the shirtless pictures during a 'Strange Days' photo shoot, not Gloria Stavers.

-Patricia Kennealy did not have a cocaine-blood soaked orgy with Jim.

-Patricia was not in the shower room in New Haven, she hadn't even met Jim at that stage.

-The Doors stopped the car company using 'Light My Fire' for their commercial, so there never was an ad.

What's low grade acid?









-The Doors never left Jim alone at Warhol's Factory, because they were never there to begin with.

The list is endless. There were a few good concert scenes and Robby said the Miami scene was pretty much what happened, but for the most part, it was a popcorn flick that only portrayed the negitive side of Jim.

I'f you want to know more about the real Jim, read some books.

Break On Through is my Favorite so far.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Whoa, damn that Stone! I'll try to find some books here in my place as you've said, even though those kinda books are very rare here. Thanks for the infos. :smile:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

here's what I have read.

Light My Fire- Ray

Riders On The Storm- John

Break On Through- Jerry Prochinichy-James Riordan

Wild Child- Linda Ashcroft

The American Night-Morrison

Complete lyrics. (it has good stories, explains lyric meanings)-Danny Sugerman

No One Hear Get Out Alive- Sugerman and Jerry Hopkins

and the illustrated history. by Sugerman.

they are all very good books. I am kinda towards the end of NOHGOA right now, it's okay, but not as good as the others.


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

oh cool some doors fans, im seeing them next month! yay!

Doors Tickets


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jim Morrison rocks....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

seamonkey said:


> oh cool some doors fans, im seeing them next month! yay!
> 
> Doors Tickets


 Those aren't The Doors my friend.

That is more like a broadway show than a concert...

a couple of money hungry former band mates, and 2 actors.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WhITe sTrIPes


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

obie trice some luda and anything snoop or dre


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

Underworld not the soundtrack. The group.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> g-g-g-g-g-g-G-U-NIT


 Seriously, those guys look like a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> What's low grade acid?


 50-150 micrograms of LSD is considered "low grade acid"

The sh*t that is usually bought now is on average around 200-250 micrograms. The really powerful sh*t is like 500 micrograms. Surely you have read that Jim M. constantly claimed/bragged that he would be on "10,000 mikes" (micrograms) during some shows (Whiskey A Go-Go's infamous 'The End' performance).

On a side note, even though the movie does take quite a few liberties, it is still pretty entertaining. I thought it was cool that Oliver included Nico from The Velvet Underground, since she and Jim really did have a thing, and she was HOT!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

*311*


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

traumatic said:


> WhITe sTrIPes


 Well done friend. I have all of their albums and they're all good from the first track of the first album to the last track of the new one. I'm going to see them on the 28th in Detroit, I can't wait.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Mostly Raekwon's purple tape, but I pulled it yesterday to jive with Pac specifically the acoustic version of "Thugs' Mansion" with Nas, and "Never be Peace".

But I may just pop in Skynyrd for our road trip today. "Gimme 3 Steps" is a classic...

Others recently rocked include Rakim, Cuban Link, Marques Houston w/ Joe Budden, Hoobastank, Maroon 5, Lil Zayne, and the booty call remix.

I like to consider myslef on the versatile side... heheh

--n8


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, and I can't forget to mention my Dam-self. I rock! heheh.

--n8


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

The Razor and Mr. T on KNBR http://www.knbr.com


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Big Pun, 2Pac, Biggie, Eminem, 50, Snoop, Talib Kweli, Tenacioud, and Iron Maiden.

Oh and DMX, d12, and busta


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Cannonball Adderly, NOFX, Pennywise, Black Flag, Guttermouth, Minor Threat, and Sepultura...


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Smashing pumpkins, tool, nine inch nails, static x and tool


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

The Dudes
The Long Run
The Failure
The Dears
The Strokes

Hot Hot Heat
Hot Little Rocket
Red Hot Lovers

Robert Johnson ''Best guitar player this world has ever seen''


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive been doing Karoke.. love songs mostly. And yes.. it does sound


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Old school *Metalica*>>> Kill UM All and Master of puppets

*Slayer*>>>>>>>>>>> Seasons in the Abyss

*Testament* >>>>>>> Random Collage of Tunes

And Tons of *OZZY!!!!!* From Black Sabbath Years to Zack Wild present&#8230;


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Brownie McGhee And "the blind harpist" Sonny Terry

--n8


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

scarfish said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > g-g-g-g-g-g-G-U-NIT
> ...


 tell them that


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

====================
AMEBIX
AXEGRINDER
CRASS
CONFLICT
NAUSEA
EXTINCTION OF MANKIND
====================
and many Greek Punk/HardCore bands such as Trisatanic Diavolator,NAYTIA,Nuclear Winter,Hibernation and many more......

*PUNK IS DEAD* ***CRASS

Jim


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

anything except crappy R&B!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

anything from classic rock like led to new rock like thw white strips. as long as it dosnt contain any rap or country. i pretty much listen to it. oh ya i dont like classical music ether.that stuff is ladies on crack trying to sing.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

afi, rancid, lpk, trance


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> scarfish said:
> 
> 
> > mr_meanor said:
> ...


 I highly doubt that the three of them combined could punch their way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> Robert Johnson ''Best guitar player this world has ever seen''


have you heard of Jimmy Page?? Hendrix? Satriani? I could on miles before getting to Rob Johnson


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Old school *Metalica*>>> Kill UM All and Master of puppets
> 
> *Slayer*>>>>>>>>>>> Seasons in the Abyss
> 
> ...


 cool, excellent taste.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

Lately Ive been into Hatebreed and converge.

But I'll always be stuck on old school.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Bubba Sparxxx - Buena vista social club - Eels - Coldplay - Eminem - Nas - Outkast - Red hot chili Peppers - Ron Size - St. Germain - The roots - Neptunes and much more.:laugh:


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

The Darkness rule







Damien Rice, coldplay, still in to Bone Thugs and Biggie, Starsailor the very sexy Lil Kim and the best of R Kelly


----------

